# Bugs you can get from chicks???



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

I see alot of pics with people holding their chicks close to them...just wondering if there is anything (like bugs) that we can catch from them? I love my girls and do pick them up...just wondering??? Jen


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Most external mites and lice are species specific. And most babies have not been exposed to anything that would cause them to be infected. And chickens eat ticks. So I think we are pretty safe.


----------



## kejmack (Sep 3, 2012)

Mamachick, I've had chickens for 32 years and never caught a thing. Chickens that are well-cared for usually do not have any zoonotic diseases. Even lice is rare.

http://vbs.psu.edu/extension/resources-repository/publications/VSE-06-03.pdf 
The above link has a list of things that are possibly passed on by chickens, but like I've said, I've had chickens and ducks (and sometimes turkeys) for 32 years and never gotten anything.


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

Wash your hands. Loved that article. Allergies and autoimmune, good to know!


----------



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

As long as you don't kiss them, you won't get cherpes.... but don't worry I hear they are tweatable


----------



## jen3910 (Sep 3, 2012)

Lol threej - love it


----------



## Happeesupermom (Aug 29, 2012)

LOL @ThreeJ


----------



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

Threej, thats the cutest thing I've heard about chickens!! LOL  Hearing this(that you won't catch bugs) makes me love them even more! I was afraid to pick them up and hold them although I did alot when they were babies. Thanks for the info! Jen


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

The short answer is yes ...

If care is not taken ... (Wash hands, keep coop clean ...)

http://www.chickenforum.com/f12/histoplasmosis-chickens-31/


----------

